# Another Barn Hunt Brag!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm so proud of High Jinks and his Barn Hunt performance last weekend. Jinks had a _perfect weekend!_ He Q'ed all four of his Masters level runs picking up his RATCHX title! (This is kind of like a MACH2 title, if you're familiar with agility championship titles.) He had two 1st place finishes and two 2nd place finishes.

But not only did Jinks Q all of his runs, he also participated in the first-ever Crazy 8s course run in Indiana. Crazy 8s is a new game that Barn Hunt is attempting to roll out in which the dog has only two minutes to locate eight rats on the course (avoiding four decoy tubes) as well as climb and tunnel. This is very hard... The most amount of rats you'd ever see in "normal" levels is five- and at that level you have 4.5 minutes to locate all five. So Crazy 8s certainly lives up to its name.

Jinks got to run Crazy 8s once Saturday and once Sunday. He took first place both days and was the ONLY dog to find all eight rats, climb, and tunnel in time! On Saturday he finished with zero time to spare at 2 mins even. On Sunday he really stepped it up and finished in 1min 46secs! 

So not only did we get our RATCHX title, not only did we have a perfect 6-run weekend, but we also rocked Indiana's first ever Crazy 8s as the only dog to complete the course in time! This dog sure LOVES this game!










Here is video from our fastest Crazy 8s run:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing work, for both of you. Congrats on the RATCHX - that's huge!! Crazy 8s looks like loads of fun - and it's very cool to watch High Jinks work! 

We just competed in our first ever Barn hunt trial this weekend, and I can't wait to go again later this year.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have Barn Hunting friends. I think I'm going to take the leap and try this Spring. Good for you and your boy.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

That is phenomenal! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mesonoxian said:


> We just competed in our first ever Barn hunt trial this weekend, and I can't wait to go again later this year.





ksotto333 said:


> I have Barn Hunting friends. I think I'm going to take the leap and try this Spring.


...Careful guys. It's addicting! :toasting:

Thanks everyone!

[EDIT]- I'd add, the handoff for Crazy 8s needs to be "crazy" fast. In the video you can see the average time to locate, alert, and hand off the rat tube was 11 seconds. In Masters level courses, I'll praise him on the rat tube for certainly more than 11 seconds. Very different game... challenging and fun!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Willy! 


Lee


----------



## K9Mike (Feb 10, 2016)

I need to teach my dogs this


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

K9Mike said:


> I need to teach my dogs this


Of all the dog sports, I think it's the one with the absolute lowest barrier to entry. Well, maybe besides lure coursing. Give it a shot!


----------

